# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Bosnian, Croatian, Serbian  understanding phrase
I  work with a free lance engineer and he sent me the following: "glohzzhhaluistahgn"  thats the best I can do with my keyboard...can you help me ? What does this mean?

----------

> I  work with a free lance engineer and he sent me the following: "glohzzhhaluistahgn"  thats the best I can do with my keyboard...can you help me ? What does this mean?

 Are you sure? Some parts sound like "pozhaluysta" - пожалуйста (please; here you are). And that's Russian. =pa-zhAH-loo-stah

----------

